# So frustrated!!!



## shorty71780 (Mar 21, 2018)

Ok so I'm not sure what to do at this point. I was diagnosed with hypo a few years ago. They put me on Synthroid at 25. I never felt any better with that medication. A few months ago, I was given a thyroid ultrasound which showed I had Hashi even though my TPO is only 1. They upped my Synthroid to 50. I still feel like crap and am fatigued all the time. I went back to my doc Monday and I asked if she would check my T3 and Reverse T3 levels. She would not. She said they were unnecessary. I should mention I have been doing the keto diet for about 7 weeks and read that sometimes restricting that many carbs can alter your T4-T3 conversion which is why I wanted it checked in the first place. She ended up putting me on 10 mcg of Cytomel to see if I felt any better (although she said she doubted it would). Well I have been on Cytomel for 3 days now. I am having body aches, worse fatigue and breast tenderness. Should I ride it out or just discontinue the Cytomel? I feel like I'm at a standstill with nowhere to go.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What labs are they running on you? Could you share the latest with ranges? If they aren't testing your Free T3 or Free T4 at all, I would start looking for a new doctor. You haven't felt good in quite some time so she's obviously not listening to you or taking your symptoms seriously.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If your state allows - you should order your own lab's while you try to locate a new doctor

https://www.healthonelabs.com/tests_offer/index/23

Free T-4, Free T-3 and TSH would be a good start.



> I was given a thyroid ultrasound which showed I had Hashi


Usually Hashi is diagnosed with blood tests - not an ultrasound.

Have they ever run thyrogloblin antibodies on you? Did your ultrasound have nodules?

Yo should ask for a copy of your ultrasound reading.


----------

